# Who puts special fruit in market? Lemons & Lychee wanted



## Bucky42

Hi, I recently realized that some of my friends don't play anymore and I have lots that don't share the new fruit in the market box. It is a great way to get bells for the golden furniture so if anyone wants to be friends with someone that shares fruit here is my friend code:
3031 5885 833 & in game name is Kira

I didn't put this on the friends list pin because I wanted to find people that are still playing & using market boxes. Have a great day!


----------



## carackobama

I have lychees! My ID is on my profile c:


----------



## Bucky42

Thanks, sent request!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer

I have lemons! ID is 9864-2978-800


----------



## Alicia

I have lemons too, my friend ID is 4067 9605 148


----------



## Bucky42

thanks sent you both friend requests!


----------



## MopyDream44

Hey Kira, I'm try to restock my market every day or two, but I do tend to sell out quickly during garden events. I have grapes. I'm fairly sure we are already friends, so feel free to buy them when they are in stock .


----------



## Bucky42

Thanks Mopydream44 we are friends and I have grapes too so I am looking for the other fruit. I will still buy and help you out when I can though!


----------



## slatka

i have lychee my id is 1738-2145-187


----------



## MopyDream44

Bucky42 said:


> Thanks Mopydream44 we are friends and I have grapes too so I am looking for the other fruit. I will still buy and help you out when I can though!



I actually noticed you also have grapes after I responded. No worries about buying stuff from my market, though it's really sweet you offered to help. I only put the stuff on there to help my friends really. I'm nearing 4 million bells, so I don't need the extra bells until I decide to craft that dang golden furniture, which I honestly can't see myself doing anytime soon (if ever).


----------



## Hayyyb

I have lemons and put them on sale a lot! I just added you


----------



## DubiousDelphine

i have grapes but i don't think you would need them. Ill send a friend request anyway


----------



## Gloria

Hi Kira, I have added you. I love to share too. I have lychee and my ID is 21739937450.

I have also added Alicia and Artsy.


----------



## Gloria

ArtsyDreamer said:


> I have lemons! ID is 9864-2978-800



I added you but I don’t see any lemon in your market boxes

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



DubiousDelphine said:


> i have grapes but i don't think you would need them. Ill send a friend request anyway



I want grapes, can I add you please?


----------



## Demi

I have Lemons 
69615714747
And love to get grapes and lychees


----------



## Megaroni

Demi said:


> I have Lemons
> 69615714747
> And love to get grapes and lychees


I have lychees! I'll friend you, my ID is 8818 6839 725


----------



## OllieOllie

MopyDream44 said:


> Hey Kira, I'm try to restock my market every day or two, but I do tend to sell out quickly during garden events. I have grapes. I'm fairly sure we are already friends, so feel free to buy them when they are in stock .


Thanks, I was looking for some


----------



## Miles8618

I’m looking for some friends who restock their market boxes pretty often and I try to restock mine daily.
My friend code is 97340577743
My name is milena

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020



Bucky42 said:


> thanks sent you both friend requests!


Added a few of you. Also looking for grapes (dark purple and light purple) and lemons (green and yellow)

	Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020

I also have 2 perfect lychees for sale right now. I usually have fruit, perfect fruit, bugs and fish for sale.


----------



## Gloria

Milena, I will add u. I restock at least once a day sometimes more.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020



Miles8618 said:


> I’m looking for some friends who restock their market boxes pretty often and I try to restock mine daily.
> My friend code is 97340577743
> My name is milena
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Added a few of you. Also looking for grapes (dark purple and light purple) and lemons (green and yellow)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> I also have 2 perfect lychees for sale right now. I usually have fruit, perfect fruit, bugs and fish for sale.



Milena, I will add u. I restock at least once a day sometimes more.


----------



## Miles8618

Gloria said:


> Milena, I will add u. I restock at least once a day sometimes more.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 15, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Milena, I will add u. I restock at least once a day sometimes more.


Okay! Sounds good!


----------



## Gloria

Miles8618 said:


> Okay! Sounds good!


Added


----------



## Miles8618

Gloria said:


> Added


I sent you a friend request because for some reason you didn’t show up on my friend requests feed


----------



## Gloria

Miles8618 said:


> I sent you a friend request because for some reason you didn’t show up on my friend requests feed



I think I saw your friend request, pls check if I accepted.


----------



## Miles8618

Gloria said:


> I think I saw your friend request, pls check if I accepted.


You did accept


----------



## Livia

Miles8618 said:


> I’m looking for some friends who restock their market boxes pretty often and I try to restock mine daily.
> My friend code is 97340577743
> My name is milena
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> 
> Added a few of you. Also looking for grapes (dark purple and light purple) and lemons (green and yellow)
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 14, 2020
> 
> I also have 2 perfect lychees for sale right now. I usually have fruit, perfect fruit, bugs and fish for sale.



Milena, Sorry i accidentally removed you from my friends list. I sent a new request.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 7, 2020

I have lemons in my market box. anyone can add me. 
My code is 7409 5376 061
character name is Livia


----------



## Mollz48

Anyone active that has lemons for the fresh fruit event?
I can offer grapes in return (and some lychees I’ve purchased)
my friend ID is 8080 9544 979


----------



## Miles8618

Mollz48 said:


> Anyone active that has lemons for the fresh fruit event?
> I can offer grapes in return (and some lychees I’ve purchased)
> my friend ID is 8080 9544 979


Adding you!


----------



## Mollz48

Miles8618 said:


> Adding you!


Yay thanks! let me know if you’ve got any lemons to sell


----------



## Zella

I have lemons and I need grapes and lychee 

Friend code is 31257962359


----------



## bebebese

Desperately seeking lychees (and red snappers)! Can offer lemons and sometimes grapes, as well as normal fruit.
Izzy
31060657261


----------



## Shoessan

Ty


----------



## Miles8618

bebebese said:


> Desperately seeking lychees (and red snappers)! Can offer lemons and sometimes grapes, as well as normal fruit.
> Izzy
> 31060657261


I have lychees

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



Mollz48 said:


> Yay thanks! let me know if you’ve got any lemons to sell


I have some lemons for sale rn

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



bebebese said:


> Desperately seeking lychees (and red snappers)! Can offer lemons and sometimes grapes, as well as normal fruit.
> Izzy
> 31060657261


Adding you!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020



Zella said:


> I have lemons and I need grapes and lychee
> 
> Friend code is 31257962359


Adding you!


----------



## TootsieBootsie

I have lychees and need lemons. Please add me if you can help. Thanks!!

ID: 96331788263


----------



## Filozinha

I have grapes! 83944107742 need lychee and lemons!


----------



## Natacho

bebebese said:


> Desperately seeking lychees (and red snappers)! Can offer lemons and sometimes grapes, as well as normal fruit.
> Izzy
> 31060657261



I have lychees and desperately need lemons! Just requested you


----------



## Alii97

Looking for anyone who sells lychees and lemons asaap please if anyone can help 
Ali
2296 1425 235


----------



## Somethings

I need 6 lychees and have lots of lemons and other fruit to offer! Note: I had to change it to once a day because someone kept buying all of the lemons and I had to use fertilizer.
ID: 89014172160


----------



## carina1125

I really need more lychees. Please add me: 0813 4622 748
I have grapes and will also sell the lemons and lychees I've already purchased again.


----------



## Alii97

Miles8618 said:


> I have lychees
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> I have some lemons for sale rn
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> Adding you!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 20, 2020
> 
> 
> Adding you!





Alii97 said:


> Looking for anyone who sells lychees and lemons asaap please if anyone can help
> Ali
> 2296 1425 235



I just need 1 more lychee!!! Il try and sell the ones I currently have 

need it asapp please if you could help out 
Ali
2296 1425 235


----------



## Ragstal

7999 6646 762 Ragstal user name I wear glasses and a long clown top hat

I have grapes playing only pocket camp. Daily login every 3 and 6 hours on average full market 750 inventory space. Stock with grapes and task items like fishies and bugs.


----------

